# Neighboors Rottie came into my apartment



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cant really type a lot right now, because im typing on my phone from the vets office....Long story short, i open my apartment to go get my mail, neighboors rottie darts through my door. Jumps my golden, and before i could get ahold of chino, he jumped in....

Result is a badly injured rottie and a badly shaken owner


more details when i get home


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how horrible what an irresponible person hope the dogs are ok please update. *hugs*


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

hope all works out for ya'll, and everyone is ok


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

O my God...I'm so sorry!!!! I never have liked rotty's, I am not dog prejudice but they have always scared the bajesus outta me. I hope your babies are gonna be ok, and that the owners of that dog get theirs! How could they have the audacity to to let a rott roam free in a complex, heck anywhere for that matter? That is disgusting.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope all turns out ok. Lets us know the condition of your dogs when you cane.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I sure hope things turn out ok. You need to report that dog to AC.
He shouldn't have a dog, if he can't contain it.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I too hope all is ok. I also hope your not claiming responsibility considering the unleashed, uncontrolled dog came in to your apt and jumped on your Golden, remember that.
I'm sorry but if I'm in a situation like that what happens to the other dog doesn't concern me as his owner is at fault no matter how hurt their dog is. 

Good luck to you and please keep us posted.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

a rottie? Lucky some of those preddy freaks that kill animals didn't get ahold of him or he wouldn't have been wondering anywhere.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Update

I wasnt at the vets office with Chino, i took the rottie to the vet. The owners was away and their 15 year old daughter was home. She was taking the dog for a walk and was about to enter her apartment when the dog broke free. He charged my door and i tried to block it but i wasnt fast enough. He jumped on Dank(my golden) and before i could grab chino he was in the mix. I was more focused on keeping the Girl out of it, because she kept trying to jump in and pull her dog away. After i screamed at her a few times to stay the hell back, i looked at the situation to see the best way to break it up. I figured it would be a whole lot easier to get my golden out of the situation so i grabbed him by his scruff and drug him to his crate. Chino was a totally different situation. He had a hold of the rotties upper front leg and was shaking like there was no tommorow. I hook a leash to the rottie and i wrap it around my left leg with tension and i hold chino's head still to keep him from shaking. At this point, the rottie's fight was gone and he was just laying there. 

I did not have my break stick near me so all i could do was hold him while i screamed for my other neighboor to come. After she arrives, i told her to grab my break stick from the top of the shelf and after about 4 or 5 mins i was able to break chino's hold.

Well i thought that was the end of it, as if a switch was turned on, the rottie snapped again and started to lunge towards chino, so im holding the rottie by the leash and i have a hold of chino by his front leg. At this point im pretty damn furious and i give the rottie a swift kick to the side of the face. he backed off just enough for me to swoop up chino and lock him in my bedroom.

Afterwards i see that the rottie had about a 4 inch gash in his leg and the bone was clearly broken. So i took him to the vet to get care so that he would not die in my living room.


Chino has a small scratch behind his left ear, i took care of it with cotton swabs and peroxide.

The weird thing is that this rottie has never been aggressive nor has it been a problem in my area. The only thing i can think of is that he saw me or my dogs as a threat.

Now Chino is acting really really weird. Every 5 mins or so, he keeps going up to my golden and licking him all over as if he is checking to see if he is ok. My golden doesnt have a scratch on him...i credit this due to his thick coat.

After talking to the parents of the girl, they assured me that this dog will either be rehomed or destroyed. They offered to pay for any vet bill and they are paying to have my carpet cleaned..

All in all , i feel really bad for the little girl, she was so shaken up and just wouldnt stop crying....this is deff a lose lose situation


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad your dogs are fine. Sad the owners of the Rott are just taking a quick fix rather than just controlling their dog and not having a young girl walk a dog that weighs probably what she does. I fell bad for the girl too. My sister had 2 of my dogs get into it under her feet and it scared the life outta her and she is 30.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is the second fight chino has been in, both due to owners who have no control of their dogs. No im kinda concerned that chino will always be on the defense when it comes to other dogs. Its really disapointing because i almost had chino's DA under control. I dont allow him to be around other dogs besides my golden anyways, but im going to have to take extra precautions when im walking him. Do you guy think i should use a muzzle?


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Glad your dogs are fine. Sad the owners of the Rott are just taking a quick fix rather than just controlling their dog and not having a young girl walk a dog that weighs probably what she does. I fell bad for the girl too. My sister had 2 of my dogs get into it under her feet and it scared the life outta her and she is 30.


Very true, But if this would have happened with my neighboors dog, or any of the other dogs in my area, then the rottie would have seriously hurt them. Most of the dogs around here are no larger than a cat.

If i had the means to seperate the rottie from my dogs, i would take him in. He is a true example of the breed. Looks wise at least


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't see why. Unless he is trying to grab other dog while walking. For one if you are walking and Chino is attacked you don't want him defenseless.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

How scary for the girl...rottys are huge...why would a 15 yr old be allowed to go there with it? thats crazy and so irresponsible. Thank god your babies are ok.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Rottweilers are NOT animal attacking dogs...There is definitly something wrong with that one...Mine is 6yrs old and never once snapped at another dog he whines when he comes across other animals including cats 

Hope all goes well


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg how crazy  this whole thing sucks. i say go to the pet store and grab some calming spray and spray the poop outta ur dogs areas and just let em chill for a few days. no muzzle as he really was just protectin his homeboy. if he had taken off outta ur apt and attacked another dog unprovoked then thats another story. i went back n read your dog park thread again the other day too and it was the same thing. he was provoked. i say don't claim DA unless it is really his issue. give him time to calm down and get back into the groove of things. ur golden is a super lucky pooch to have such an awesome protector in the house. he woulda been light work if the rott had him alone  and be glad the only thing chino latched on and shook was the leg. coulda been LOTS worse. good thinkin on the beak stick tho. i can handle my pooches and can choke em if need be, but i'd be SOL if i hadda deal with a huge dog especially that i didn't know or trust. dang. good luck dude.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> omg how crazy  this whole thing sucks. i say go to the pet store and grab some calming spray and spray the poop outta ur dogs areas and just let em chill for a few days. no muzzle as he really was just protectin his homeboy. if he had taken off outta ur apt and attacked another dog unprovoked then thats another story. i went back n read your dog park thread again the other day too and it was the same thing. he was provoked. i say don't claim DA unless it is really his issue. give him time to calm down and get back into the groove of things. ur golden is a super lucky pooch to have such an awesome protector in the house. he woulda been light work if the rott had him alone  and be glad the only thing chino latched on and shook was the leg. coulda been LOTS worse. good thinkin on the beak stick tho. i can handle my pooches and can choke em if need be, but i'd be SOL if i hadda deal with a huge dog especially that i didn't know or trust. dang. good luck dude.


yes im lucky to have chino step in, i mean my golden is 100 pounds but fighting another dog is deff not his strong point, now if it would have been a huge bird or ostrich coming into my apt then dank would have turned into cujo-lol

im trying to talk to my neighbor about working with the dog and see if there is a alternative to being put down. He is in no way HA and once i removed chino from the room, he let me wrap up his injurys and what not with-out a fuss.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> yes im lucky to have chino step in, i mean my golden is 100 pounds but fighting another dog is deff not his strong point, now if it would have been a huge bird or ostrich coming into my apt then dank would have turned into cujo-lol
> 
> im trying to talk to my neighbor about working with the dog and see if there is a alternative to being put down. He is in no way HA and once i removed chino from the room, he let me wrap up his injurys and what not with-out a fuss.


wow. what reasoning do they have to put their dog down? lmao. that he's aggressive? that he's too much for a lil girl to handle? vet bills too much maybe. some ppls kids.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

ghosthellz said:


> Rottweilers are NOT animal attacking dogs...There is definitly something wrong with that one...Mine is 6yrs old and never once snapped at another dog he whines when he comes across other animals including cats
> 
> Hope all goes well


is the dog in the pick the rotti you are reffering to?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

omg how scary for everyone involved. I do hope all things turn out well.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

ImPeCcAbLePiT$ said:


> is the dog in the pick the rotti you are reffering to?


I'm reffering to the breed in genral.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

wow i feel bad for the rottie and the little girl, is he fixed? if not have the owner of the rottie fix him. It might help with his issues, and tell him not to have the girl walk him and all should be good.

and yes unfortunatelly if you walk the golden and chino at the same time i would muzzle chino. but if its just chino im sure he will be fine without


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I feel bad for everyone involved. I don't think it was irresponsible to let a 15 year old walk a rottie who never behaved aggressively before. Fifteen is darn near grown and many of us only have "control" of our dogs by their own consent. Who knows under what circumstances that "control" may be revoked.

Even owners who can physically control their dogs don't have everything together 24 hours a day 7 days a week. We just get lucky a lot more often than we're unlucky. I don't think it serves anyone to play a blame game as if something like this could never happen to them.

That poor girl is probably devastated and will be more so if her parents opt to put the dog down. If he isn't neutered that would probably be the first thing I'd try if I were them. I imagine they're in shock right now, having their dog act out in a way they couldn't have imagined just yesterday.

It's good that the aggressor was the only one that ended up with any kind of serious injury, but still sad for him and his family.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lvis said:


> wow i feel bad for the rottie and the little girl, is he fixed? if not have the owner of the rottie fix him. It might help with his issues, and tell him not to have the girl walk him and all should be good.
> 
> and yes unfortunatelly if you walk the golden and chino at the same time i would muzzle chino. but if its just chino im sure he will be fine without


fixing wont do smack..


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

if the dog does not listen to the girl she should not be walking him unsupervised....
Its as simple as that i would not let my 11yr old nephew walk either of my dogs due to the fact this could happen or anything for that matter. Both my dogs love him but i never leave him alone with them either, maybe im being over protective lol but you never know.. I read too many stories


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

how sad  I'm glad you and your dogs are ok though. They should never allow the girl to walk the dog by herself. Rotts are frickin huge and way strong totally not something you let a little girl do. I have an 11year old stepson and I never allow him to walk either of my dogs either. Neither one of them is DA or anything but they are both strong as heck and they could get away from him easy if they wanted to. Hope the owners of the Rott listen to you.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Well then I have to commend you for thinking of the teenage girl in this instance being more responsible then her parents by taking the dog to the vet tho it was their dog that was the instigator. My only problem with taking the attacking dog to the vet is sometimes you get owners who will take it as some sort of acknowledgement on your part that in some way your dog is at fault. But thank goodness this was not the case with these owners. Our breed has it bad enough and anytime anything happens its always deemed their fault no matter who started it.


Glad your dogs are ok!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG! I'm so sorry you had to endure this. I am thankful everyone is okay though. I know you're doing what you can to try to educate the owners, so keep up the good work and just keep us posted. I hope everything works out for everyone involved.


----------



## dbbear (Mar 16, 2009)

Not only are you a caring owner but sounds like you're a [email protected] good neighbor as well. 
Things would have gotten a whole lot worse had you not handled the situation like you did. We own both breeds with our Rott being the much more serious of the two. Neither breed needs anymore bad press.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ghosthellz said:


> Rottweilers are NOT animal attacking dogs...There is definitly something wrong with that one...Mine is 6yrs old and never once snapped at another dog he whines when he comes across other animals including cats
> 
> Hope all goes well


I know many DA rotties that come through my business and they can be very dangerous with other animals. Just because you happen to have a passive one does not mean the breed is not DA. We have a huge show Rottie population here and one of the biggest thing the owners struggle with is DA and doing obedience. Also one of the worst dog fights at our AKC show was in the rottie ring when we had three males jump each other and it took about 5 mins and several grown men to get them apart. Rotties can be very DA and it is part of the breed just like APBT's.



davidfitness83 said:


> fixing wont do smack..


:goodpost: that is not always the answer. It can help when they are younger but not an adult with DA issues.



ghosthellz said:


> if the dog does not listen to the girl she should not be walking him unsupervised....
> Its as simple as that i would not let my 11yr old nephew walk either of my dogs due to the fact this could happen or anything for that matter. Both my dogs love him but i never leave him alone with them either, maybe im being over protective lol but you never know.. I read too many stories


AMEN! children should not be walking powerful dogs, that is just an accident waiting to happen. The adults need to be responsible.

Sorry to hear this happened but thank god Chino saved your golden, that could not have ended well for your golden. Muzzling your dog is your call but if you have out of control dogs where you live then he should be able to defend himself and I wold not use the muzzle. you should be walking with "Halt" it is a dog mace you can pick up at petsmart or petco and I would mace any off leash dog that gets with in 6 feet of your dog. Your not doing anything wrong and your probably saving their dogs life!!
Unfortunately Chino will be defensive for a while now but it does not mean you can not work on it. When you go for a walk and he tries to get worried or defensive when he sees another dog just correct the behavior so he does not feel like he has to be defensive. Be confident and do not baby him but don't let him feed into that defensive behavior. Now if you let him act like a fool when he saw other dogs anyway that might not work unless you retrain him. Hopefully he walks well unless challenged then you can still maintain control and he should get over it but it may take a few months.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so glad things turned out semi ok. Hope both dogs recover physically and emotionally~


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow I don't know what I would do if a strange dog came charging in my house & attacked one of my dogs. 

I really don't know anything about the breed. I knew a guy who had one for about 15 yrs and the dog was awesome. He was so sweet & obedient. 

I feel for the dog.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like a terrible position to be in. Minding your own business when your neighbour's dog charges into your place! From what you describe you sound like an excellent owner and that you handled the situation brilliantly. Here, have some rep .


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i am jus sorry you had to go through that, hope every one is okay including the girl.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Update #2

Had a sit down with the owners of the rottie. I told them there was no need to put the dog down. I told them that they need to show a little more respect to the power of that dog. They assured me that they will seek a trainer and will no longer allow the young girl to walk him.

Turns out that this dog is very overprotective of their daughter. Thats the only reason i see why it attacked my golden.


But my golden and Chino are acting like this has never happened. Chino is starting to show way more affection towards dank and i find it kind of funny. Before they would sleep on totally different ends of my bedroom, now it seems as if chino always has to be up under him. Im hoping this bond lasts a long time, but i will still keep a eye on whats going on.

But after these to fights i really see the drive and the power of our breed. Its impressive and scary at the same time


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

glad all is well


----------

